# Board Toad Youtube Channel



## ghost1066 (Jun 18, 2020)

I have had a Board Toad YouTube channel set up for woodworking for a long time but never posted to it until recently since I concentrated more on my outdoors channel. I have started putting up some simple how to videos for now and hope to add more others with more complex projects. Hope it is OK to post a link here of my latest one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 18, 2020)

darn, work blocked the video. Will have to check it out at home tonight. Glad you posted it. it is all about sharing!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice job on the video. I’m very new to turning so these simple projects are right up my alley!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

